# How long will milk/cream keep?



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

We are having a "spring fling" week at the store where I work, anyway, I am making ice cream sundaes on Tuesday (with goat milk icecream and regular). Anyway, I have been saving milk since Wednesday to separate, will the cream keep until I make ice cream on Monday or could it be frozen. I plan to separate some on Saturday, only have one doe so am saving up. I have made this a couple years ago and it is GOOOD!!!
Will let the co-workers compare & decide! Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

if kept in the coldest part of your frig 7 days at least


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Sondra. I will let you all know how it turns out. Some of the folks said "YUK" and others said "cool!", so will let them decide to try & compare. I'm making a neat poster with the comparisons, and thought of making a little poster about where the cow milk from store comes from (picture of LARGE dairy, all cows combines" and where mine comes from (picture of my happy, healthy Oberhasli), I am excited, and it should be fun and a learning experience for all.
By the way can you freeze the cream to use later on? I've separated quite a bit, but never needed to freeze it to use later.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sure freeze it if self defrosting then will keep two mo.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I always use whole milk to make icecream, tastes great!


----------

